# Support for Trooper Lennon.



## RodneyFarva

Support for Trooper Lennon, organized by 85th RTT

Trooper Lennon was shot during a traffic stop on 11/20/2020. He will most likely be out of work for months due to surgeries from his injury and will not be able to work. Any donations from his classmates, fellow Troopers, or any other supporters would surely be appreciated for our brother.


----------



## mpd61

Can 2020 be over now?


----------



## RodneyFarva

mpd61 said:


> Can 2020 be over now?


Sorry Mpd, we all got together and decided we're taking a mulligan and doing it all over again, 2020 v2.0. We didn't know how to break it to you. That reminds me anyone have any toilet paper?


----------



## felony

A go fund me already? You know he will still get paid right? His injury will be considered IOD/OJI and he will receive 60% of his pay tax free with all medical covered. If his injury is severe enough to end his career, he will receive a disability pension.


----------



## 02136colonel

felony said:


> A go fund me already? You know he will still get paid right? His injury will be considered IOD/OJI and he will receive 60% of his pay tax free with all medical covered. If his injury is severe enough to end his career, he will receive a disability pension.


And you could survive on 60% of your base, with no OT or details?
I'm more than happy to support my brother officer.


----------



## felony

02136colonel said:


> And you could survive on 60% of your base, with no OT or details?
> I'm more than happy to support my brother officer.


What matters more than money is health and I do wish him a full recovery. While their is a gofundme for this trooper, there are several others that exist for injured officers in this state. Please consider those as well. The officer injured in Lawrence is the most recent.


----------



## patrol22

felony said:


> A go fund me already? You know he will still get paid right? His injury will be considered IOD/OJI and he will receive 60% of his pay tax free with all medical covered. If his injury is severe enough to end his career, he will receive a disability pension.


So what's that, like 42K a year? That ain't much. Just because he CAN survive on it doesn't mean he should


----------



## Bloodhound

felony said:


> A go fund me already? You know he will still get paid right? His injury will be considered IOD/OJI and he will receive 60% of his pay tax free with all medical covered. If his injury is severe enough to end his career, he will receive a disability pension.


This isn't worker's comp, first of all. While out on 111F he'll be getting 100% tax free. Which can still be a kick in the dick if you're a young guy used to working a lot of overtime/details and you're suddenly sidelined through no fault of your own.


----------



## USAF3424

Bloodhound said:


> This isn't worker's comp, first of all. While out on 111F he'll be getting 100% tax free. Which can still be a kick in the dick if you're a young guy used to working a lot of overtime/details and you're suddenly sidelined through no fault of your own.


Exactly. I have a great supplemental disability insurance policy if anyone is looking. 50 a week but pays out 5k a month for both on/off duty injuries/illness.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Also keep in mind that the Trooper just graduated and now he has a potential career ending injury (gun hand), the pay out is great but imagine wanting the job of your dreams and some dong bag just ended it.


----------



## Hush

Hunt down the animal that did this and leave him DRT.


----------



## Sooty

Hush said:


> Hunt down the animal that did this and leave him DRT.


Have faith... the Bulldogs don't play especially when it's one of their own.


----------



## j809

USAF3424 said:


> Exactly. I have a great supplemental disability insurance policy if anyone is looking. 50 a week but pays out 5k a month for both on/off duty injuries/illness.


Yep I have same Colonial another $5k a month but if it's work related only half that plus you get 100 percent from work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

Interesting to note. The Trooper is a legit wounded blue warrior. His GFM page is already nearly 25% past goal of $100 K in just hours, which is great. I'm sure he'd rather not need it. IOD and Disability compensation are there for him while this sorts out. Hopefully he'll return to duty. 
I do hope what some of our L.E. brothers and sisters are also facing, with injuries and family medical issues, are not forgotten.


----------



## Sooty

mpd61 said:


> Interesting to note. The Trooper is a legit wounded blue warrior. His GFM page is already nearly 25% past goal of $100 K in just hours, which is great. I'm sure he'd rather not need it. IOD and Disability compensation are there for him while this sorts out. Hopefully he'll return to duty.
> I do hope what some of our L.E. brothers and sisters are also facing, with injuries and family medical issues, are not forgotten.


I think part of the generosity towards him reflects the current attitude towards all law enforcement. 
IMO he deserves every penny.


----------



## Sooty

The media are going after the GFM campaign claiming ethics violations. 

Funny they don't think it's unethical to raise funds for violent felons.


----------



## HistoryHound

Sooty said:


> The media are going after the GFM campaign claiming ethics violations.
> 
> Funny they don't think it's unethical to raise funds for violent felons.


I say this with all due respect, the media can go fuck themselves. Bunch of self important, agenda pushing liars who wouldn't be able to tell you the definition of ethics if it was tattooed on their foreheads.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Legality of online fundraising for injured trooper questioned

By Christine Legere Cape Cod Times

Public support has been overwhelming for the state trooper from the Yarmouth barracks who was shot in the hand during a late-night traffic stop in Hyannis last Friday.

Within five days of the incident, a GoFundMe page to help cover Trooper John Lennon's expenses during his recovery had topped $150,000 in donations.

Lennon, 28, is a Bourne High School graduate and a recent graduate of the State Police Academy. Members of Lennon's state police academy class, the 85th Recruit Training Troop, which graduated in May, posted the GoFundMe page last weekend.

While people were thankful for an avenue to pitch in and show support, the fundraising effort may run afoul of the law.

All state, county and municipal employees must comply with the conflict of interest law. Under its provisions, no badges, emblems, uniforms or references to one's public position can be made while raising funds for personal benefit.

When the 85th RTT first posted the Go Fund Me page titled "Support for Trooper Lennon," it stated "Trooper Lennon was shot during a traffic stop on 11/20/2020. He will most likely be out of work for months due to surgeries from his injury and will not be able to work. Any donations from his classmates, fellow troopers, and other others would surely be appreciated."

The statement for the fundraiser was adjusted a few days later, with the title "Trooper" and the words "traffic stop" removed, which would bring it closer to compliance with ethics laws.

The State Ethics Commission does not disclose whether it has received or is investigating a conflict of interest complaint.

State Rep. Timothy Whelan, of Brewster, a former state trooper, said he had heard "the legality of this is being looked into."

"If it is judged to be an error, it's unintentional and not some diabolical act," Whelan said. "I don't think the person did it to strong-arm the public. That opinion is just flat out wrong."

Whelan himself made a donation of $100 to the cause.

"I believe the interest is that he doesn't suffer any financial fallout," he said.

While injured police officers receive pay and medical benefits, they are no longer able to bolster their base with overtime or traffic details. An officer recovering from an injury might end up running behind on their mortgage payments, the state representative said.

Whelan added that he and other legislators are working on bills that would give officers who are violently injured on the job and forced to retire 100% of their pay rather than the current 72%.

Speaking for the Massachusetts State Police, David Procopio said the organization had no involvement in "managing or promoting the GoFundMe page" for Lennon.

Procopio didn't believe there was any legal problem with the effort and said no such questions about the page had been directed to state police officials.

"There is no policy violation for a department member doing that on his or her own time, and we actually think it commendable that they are supporting their brother trooper on their personal time," Procopio said.

There have been instances, however, when well-intentioned donations had to be returned due to the potential for conflict of interest.

In 2018, two Falmouth police officers, who had been shot in the line of duty, had GoFundMe pages set up by supporters. Officer Donald DeMiranda was shot in the shoulder and chest. Officer Ryan Moore was grazed by a bullet in the neck.

The GoFundMe account for DeMiranda, who was seriously injured, reached $12,000, and Moore's reached $5,100. A local fourth grader even pitched in $1,600, which he raised selling lemonade and split between the two officers.

Ultimately, the money had to be returned to the donors.

Falmouth Town Counsel Frank Duffy told Police Chief Edward Dunne that the fundraisers violated the ethics laws because photos of the officers in their police uniforms had been posted on the fundraising page, and the text mentioned they had been shot while on duty.

Both of those officers ultimately took disability retirements. Falmouth officials, via special legislation at the state level, have made sure both officers receive their full salary.

Lennon was released from Massachusetts General Hospital on Monday and accompanied home to Bourne by a parade of police cruisers. The bridge to the Cape was also lined with members of the area's fire and police departments as well as well-wishers from the public.

According to state police officials, Lennon will remain on injury leave while he recovers.

Meanwhile the investigation into the shooting is ongoing, according to Tara Miltimore, spokeswoman for Cape and Islands District Attorney's Office. Andre K. Sterling, a 35-year-old with two outstanding warrants for arrest unrelated to the shooting, is being sought by police for questioning.

_Contact Christine Legere at [email protected]. Follow her on Twitter: @ChrisLegereCCT._


----------



## Sooty

Dear Ms Legere, 
Everyone who donated knows damned well who they were donating to. 
Nobody was coerced or intimidated into it. 
You can kindly step the eff off! 
Sincerely, 
Normal thinking people.


----------



## 02136colonel

Suspect in Mass. state trooper's shooting killed in shootout with US Marshals in NY


----------



## HistoryHound

02136colonel said:


> Suspect in Mass. state trooper's shooting killed in shootout with US Marshals in NY


Good. Prayers for speedy recoveries for the injured Marshals.

Though I do wonder what kind of mental gymnastics the left will engage in to make him out to be a "victim."


----------



## visible25

Marshall’s definitely showed their support for Mr (can’t say Trooper cause of ethics) Lennon!


----------



## mpd61

*This weeks Happy ending. Speedy recovery for the Marshals
*


----------

